# PNY attache flash drive not reconginized.



## cautuan (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 2 Gig secure attache flash drive which I been using for couple of years to store important documents. Now it no longer work. Like many others, I also got the same error, device not recognized/malfunction.
Unfortunately for me, unlike other folks, my problem is not driver related - ohterwise I would only need to uninstall/reinstall usb drivers/controllers and/or remove the battery, drive on different PCs/windows, etc.

I am guessing my flashdrive is either hosed or corrupted. If only I 
could get the computer to mount the drive and assign a driver letter, 
I can then try disk recovery or something. I wonder if there is any software I can install and use it to access the flash drive. I called
PNY tech support but they could not help. If any one have any suggestion or know what to do, please tell me. I absolutely need the files on the drive so I am willing to pay whatever it costs and can afford.

Thank you. 
Joseph


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the Device Manager are there any devices with a Yellow mark, or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? if so, right click it and *Uninstall *it. Now remove the Flash drive and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug it into the_ Back_ USB port of the computer not the front on through a Hub, as these ports are weaker. You should get a new Hardware Wizard. If so and you still don't have a drive letter for it in My Computer, go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc *and press enter. In *Disk Managemen*t is your drive showing up there? If so, it may be taking up a drive letter o*f another device. Right click the drive and choose to *Change Drive Letter or Path. If all this fails, then the drive has died and needs to be replaced. Do not put files you can't live without on a Flash drive as these devices are meant to transfer files between computers not for Data Storage.


----------

